# Geneva Spotlight: New Blue Audi A3 with Zubehor Body Kit and Wheels Pops Up on Press Day 2



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Common practice for Audi at a major motor show is to add more cars on the second press day when day 1 includes a press conference. With the chairs, platforms, video rigs and more now gone, this opens up plenty of room for more eye candy. Geneva 2012 was no different and upon our return today to the Geneva Palexpo we found this additional A3 specimen in blue and wearing what looks like a body kit and wheels from the new car's upcoming line of accessories compliments of Audi Zubehor.










The kit on the A3, not an S-line spec version, was made up of the usual front lower valance, rear lower valance and side skirts painted to match.










The 5-spoke wheel with its triangular patterning on the end of the spoke seems as if it shares some DNA with Audi's popular "rotor" style alloy from the RS 5. 










In Europe the S-line package for the interior and for the exterior are sold separately, explaining why this outwardly standard spec car features S-line spec sport seats. Even better, this A3 boasted the diamond pattern stitching as seen on other A3s on display at Geneva but in black leather with light stitching that is arguably the best-looking configuration we spotted at the show.

More shots of this car are collected below but you can see the rest of our photo gallery from Geneva * HERE. *


----------

